# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Painful Pain...

## raiazlan

Painful Pain... 
Words are human, emotions divine!

So how do I express

My pain in just a line...

The strain, the trauma, the stress
Man-made words just cannot explain
The depth or intensity of my pain.

 Does pain have any colour?

Yes, of course it does...

The blazing colour of fire

My head shoved into a furnace.

 Does pain have any taste?

Yes, I've swallowed it...

The bitter acidic paste

Burning its way to my stomach pit.

 Does pain have any flavour?

Yes, it sure does stink...

A sealed tomb - stale air,

Suffocating, choking life within.

 Does pain make any sound?

Yes, I've heard the echoes...

Ear splitting cacophony, my head resounds

With silent screams and anguished whispers.

 Does pain have any weight?

Yes, I've been carrying it around...

Heavier  than an elephant - my freight

Unbearable burden, being crushed to the ground.

 Does pain have a cost tag?

Yes, I've paid the price...

Worse than a washrag

My warped twisted life.

 Through poetry I try to express

The pain that's ripping me apart

But mortal words are inadequate

To speak the language of the heart.

Feelings - sad and happy... God's creation

Divine aid needed to express these emotions.

----------


## volvo

nice but very painfull...

----------


## RijaZ

hmmm boht achi hai but itni takleef de kyun hai...Is everything fine with u...I m back sorry kafi din sse ghayeb tih the reason is posted on sentiments forum...tc

----------


## RAHEN

dard e dil ko dawa chahiye..yeh zindagi kaise guzaren...har pal pyar chahiye..

----------


## @sd

nice one as well

----------


## Tulip

hmmm nice.

----------


## Mariamah

Very Heartfelt..

----------


## unexpected

Excellent...I love it!

----------


## friendlygal786

IT was very intense, nice sharin

----------


## glimmering_candle

well that was awsumm... i liked the way it waz writn

----------

